# Atlanta Braves World Series



## Doboy Dawg (Oct 24, 2021)

Who’s going?


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 24, 2021)

All about that $


----------



## treemanjohn (Oct 24, 2021)

$900 Buys a super nice TV


----------



## fishfryer (Oct 24, 2021)

treemanjohn said:


> $900 Buys a super nice TV


Or a nice single action with holster


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 24, 2021)

I found some for $750?


----------



## jiminbogart (Oct 24, 2021)

Doboy Dawg said:


> Who’s going?



I can't support MLB after their BLM support and the removal of the ASG.

Entertainment should stay out of politics.  

I do hope the Braves win the WS and I'll be following via the box score on Fox Sports.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 24, 2021)

I could take a nice fishing trip to Florida for that.


----------



## Resica (Oct 24, 2021)

Doboy Dawg said:


> Who’s going?View attachment 1111699


Ridiculous


----------



## Big7 (Oct 24, 2021)

One good thing tho.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 24, 2021)

Big7 said:


> One good thing tho.View attachment 1111733


That is one ugly heifer!


----------



## treemanjohn (Oct 25, 2021)

Once Acuna left the line up the Braves were a completely different team. No more bench clearing over HBP and post game questions about him getting hit changed the focus of the team


----------



## antharper (Oct 25, 2021)

Go Braves !


----------



## antharper (Oct 25, 2021)

And Dawgs !


----------



## The Original Rooster (Oct 25, 2021)

$750-$900 buys a lot of groceries and will process a lot of deer for the freezer. I get more joy out of those than baseball.


----------



## GTMODawg (Oct 26, 2021)

Folks have lost their minds.  Tickets to everything are ridiculously expensive.  I bought 2 tickets to a WS game in 1992 for $75 which is about $140 today.  $915 today would have been about $450 in 1992 or 650% more than the cost of a ticket in 92.  I bought those for face value from a scalper outside the gate and only handed him the money after they let us through the turn style.  I wouldn't pay $900 to sit in the dug out with the team LOL.  I am sure happy folks have got it like that....I must be doing something wrong 'cause $900 is a lot of money to me.....


----------



## Gbr5pb (Oct 26, 2021)

That would nearly buy me a good crossbow!


----------



## tcward (Oct 26, 2021)

treemanjohn said:


> Once Acuna left the line up the Braves were a completely different team. No more bench clearing over HBP and post game questions about him getting hit changed the focus of the team


Yep…better off without him


----------



## elfiii (Oct 26, 2021)

Gbr5pb said:


> That would nearly buy me a good crossbow!



Priorities.


----------



## DannyW (Oct 26, 2021)

tcward said:


> Yep…better off without him



Yeah, I've posted similar posts in here but have learned that some folks take great exception to anyone who talks badly about their bat flipper.

I'll just say this. Acuna is a great young talent who does exceptionable things, and then immediately offsets them by motivating the other team.


----------



## antharper (Oct 26, 2021)

Yet it will be sold out !


----------



## DannyW (Oct 26, 2021)

A couple points of reference...the NLCS in 1991 and 1992.


----------



## GTMODawg (Oct 26, 2021)

antharper said:


> Yet it will be sold out !



Already sold out.  Might be some individual tickets available but I bet not.  I just checked and Ticketmaster will allow you to join the que for tickets but there aren't any available other than those being sold by ticket brokers.  I doubt if any come available as most of the people in the que are probably agents of said ticket brokers.  If tickets do come available and your number is drawn you get a short period of time to buy but the odds are pretty bad.   The only tickets that would become available would be any returned and most of those have already been snatched up by brokers most likely.  They won't have any problems getting their asking price because fools and their money were lucky to come into contact with one another in the first place, the relationship seldom lasts long......


----------



## treemanjohn (Oct 26, 2021)

Parking will start at $150 also

I have a friend that bought corporate tix with a wait staff for $275 each. He has the on facebook for $6k and has a few nibblers


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 26, 2021)

Go Braves


----------



## doenightmare (Oct 26, 2021)

Truist will be rocking but I won't be there. Too rich for my blood.

On another note - I heard Zeno and the other guys on 106.3 morning drive talking about how the Braves were the most conservative franchise in baseball and maybe all pro sports. Not sure how they quantify that but Zeno knows pro sports pretty good as well as politics.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 26, 2021)

Y'all wanna read something cool?  Written by Joc.   Love the last 2 sentences. 

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.theplayerstribune.com/posts/atlanta-01fjxbj6f8dp/amp


----------



## ghadarits (Oct 26, 2021)

I was at the Ballpark today and it’s pretty crazy with all the extra media and special preparation that’s happening.

Go Braves!!


----------



## Whitefeather (Oct 26, 2021)

mizzippi jb said:


> Y'all wanna read something cool?  Written by Joc.   Love the last 2 sentences.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.theplayerstribune.com/posts/atlanta-01fjxbj6f8dp/amp


Heard Nick and Chris talking about that. 
Go Braves!!


----------



## DannyW (Oct 26, 2021)

mizzippi jb said:


> Y'all wanna read something cool?  Written by Joc.   Love the last 2 sentences.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.theplayerstribune.com/posts/atlanta-01fjxbj6f8dp/amp



What a great read.


----------



## Duff (Oct 26, 2021)

mizzippi jb said:


> Y'all wanna read something cool?  Written by Joc.   Love the last 2 sentences.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.theplayerstribune.com/posts/atlanta-01fjxbj6f8dp/amp



Read that. Cool stuff!


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 26, 2021)

Go Soler and Braves!


----------



## Railroader (Oct 26, 2021)

$900 to go sit in a crowded stadium in atlanta(lower case intentional)??

Ain't.
No.
Way.

Now, I do hope they win simply because my Dad and I watched games pretty regularly in the 90's and really enjoyed the time spent together.  

He would have liked that the Braves are "in it".


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 26, 2021)

GTMODawg said:


> Already sold out.  Might be some individual tickets available but I bet not.  I just checked and Ticketmaster will allow you to join the que for tickets but there aren't any available other than those being sold by ticket brokers.  I doubt if any come available as most of the people in the que are probably agents of said ticket brokers.  If tickets do come available and your number is drawn you get a short period of time to buy but the odds are pretty bad.   The only tickets that would become available would be any returned and most of those have already been snatched up by brokers most likely.  They won't have any problems getting their asking price because fools and their money were lucky to come into contact with one another in the first place, the relationship seldom lasts long......


How are people that can afford tickets and enjoy themselves be fools for buying them? Money is relative. What is a lot of money to you, may not be a lot to someone else. Never understood that mindset. Makes you seem jealous, resentful, and mad


----------



## mark-7mag (Oct 26, 2021)

Losing Morton sucks. Who will step up?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 26, 2021)

5-1. Go Braves!


----------



## mark-7mag (Oct 26, 2021)

I don’t know how I can stay awake till midnight or after for the next 9 days   SMH


----------



## Whitefeather (Oct 26, 2021)

mark-7mag said:


> Losing Morton sucks. Who will step up?


Unbelievable.


----------



## mark-7mag (Oct 26, 2021)

Is it me or are the umps strike zone bigger when the Braves are battling?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 26, 2021)

Reminds me of BYU vs Tech when I was in Utah. Don’t really care but I’ll always side with the home team. Go Braves. Just turned the game on.


----------



## Whitefeather (Oct 26, 2021)

mark-7mag said:


> Is it me or are the umps strike zone bigger when the Braves are battling?


You’re right. I thought the same thing but I hate to be “that guy”.


----------



## Duff (Oct 26, 2021)

mark-7mag said:


> Is it me or are the umps strike zone bigger when the Braves are battling?



Not just you. Giving the Astros the corner, bigly


----------



## Duff (Oct 26, 2021)

Astronomers are gonna break out the trash cans if’n this keeps up


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 27, 2021)

Rosario to Albies!?


----------



## bilgerat (Oct 27, 2021)

Braves WIN game 1!!!!


----------



## antharper (Oct 27, 2021)

bilgerat said:


> Braves WIN game 1!!!!


3 more !


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 27, 2021)

Don't care how much the tickets are, I'm not going.  Don't care that it is on TV, I'm not watching.

I made the next to the last game the last time the Braves were in the series.  Weren't no woke back then.


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Oct 27, 2021)

DannyW said:


> Yeah, I've posted similar posts in here but have learned that some folks take great exception to anyone who talks badly about their bat flipper.
> 
> I'll just say this. Acuna is a great young talent who does exceptionable things, and then immediately offsets them by motivating the other team.


They can say what they want, his lack of hustle is what ruins it for me. Amazingly talented, but not a team guy. Bobby would have benched him 10+ times this season. A lot of bang bang plays last night at first, and on every one of them I thanked god that it wasn’t Acuna running down the base path.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Oct 27, 2021)

Believers vs. Cheaters
Over achievers vs. Trash ? beaters


Go Braves


----------



## FootLongDawg (Oct 27, 2021)

My dream is to have that worthless, gutless,no good, piece of crap, woke,stupid,ugly,idiot, MLB commissioner "Blob" Mans
fred present the World series trophy to Atlanta at home in front of a packed house with a lusty chorus of " lets go Brandon" (insert Bob Manfred)  ringing in his waste of human flesh ears.


----------



## bilgerat (Oct 27, 2021)




----------



## elfiii (Oct 27, 2021)

bilgerat said:


> View attachment 1112346



I noticed that too. I guess the ump had an important engagement after the game so he wanted to "move things along" so he wouldn't be late huh?


----------



## Duff (Oct 27, 2021)

bilgerat said:


> View attachment 1112346


----------



## DannyW (Oct 27, 2021)

Charlie Morton...wow. His performance last night makes me like him even more...16 pitches on a broken leg??? Legendary stuff.

So who takes the mound game 4?  Smyly? Or does Snitker roll the dice with....Kyle Wright? Or is it a pure bullpen game?


----------



## Duff (Oct 27, 2021)

DannyW said:


> Charlie Morton...wow. His performance last night makes me like him even more...16 pitches on a broken leg??? Legendary stuff.
> 
> So who takes the mound game 4?  Smyly? Or does Snitker roll the dice with....Kyle Wright? Or is it a pure bullpen game?



Man, idk. I'd probably go with Smyly. The bullpen is going to be taxed enough. Hope Fried can give them 7 tonight.


----------



## HermanMerman (Oct 27, 2021)

Fried is gonna have to throw at least 7. They have to keep the bullpen tank as full as possible with Morton gone. They have a chance to win this whole thing if he can do that tonight. I don’t see Newcomb, Toussaint, Wright, or anyone being added to the roster and making an impact, but I suppose anything can happen.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Oct 27, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> I could take a nice fishing trip to Florida for that.


 Two or three.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 27, 2021)

Duff said:


> Man, idk. I'd probably go with Smyly. The bullpen is going to be taxed enough. Hope Fried can give them 7 tonight.



Smyly would be my vote too.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 27, 2021)

DannyW said:


> Charlie Morton...wow. His performance last night makes me like him even more...16 pitches on a broken leg??? Legendary stuff.


Not that I watched, but heard the highlights this morning. 
And then Morton apologized to his team after the game because he felt he let them down. That's pretty dang awesome.  GO Braves. 
And Scherzer didn't pitch because his arm "was tired."


----------



## Shadow11 (Oct 27, 2021)

DannyW said:


> Charlie Morton...wow. His performance last night makes me like him even more...16 pitches on a broken leg??? Legendary stuff.
> 
> So who takes the mound game 4?  Smyly? Or does Snitker roll the dice with....Kyle Wright? Or is it a pure bullpen game?


Game 4 is supposed to be a bullpen game, but I'd say smyly will get the 1st 3 innings, maybe, unless we're in a position to get runs and need to pinch hit. I would imagine fried would be good to go again by game 5.


----------



## Raylander (Oct 27, 2021)

DannyW said:


> So who takes the mound game 4?



I’m thinking Rosario


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 27, 2021)

Raylander said:


> I’m thinking Rosario


Where is Culberson when you need him? Wasn't that his last name?


----------



## Whitefeather (Oct 27, 2021)

Hammering Hank would be proud. You disrespected him about the All Star game and now the world gets to watch 3 World Series games in Atlanta. 

Take that Stacey Abraham and the rest of your woke movements.


----------



## ghadarits (Oct 27, 2021)

ghadarits said:


> I was at the Ballpark today and it’s pretty crazy with all the extra media and special preparation that’s happening.
> 
> Go Braves!!


Sorry I attached the wrong picture.


----------



## HermanMerman (Oct 27, 2021)

The more I think about it…. Morton would have played once every three or four games. Would you rather have him not be done for the Series? Of course. The offense has to win this. They aren’t gonna win three more games 3-2 or 4-1.  Although, I did post here saying they wouldn’t win the game 4 bullpen game against the Dodgers 3-2…. I said they were gonna have to score a ton. Turns out they won 9-2 and 3 runs would have been just fine so what the heck do I know.


----------



## treemanjohn (Oct 27, 2021)

HermanMerman said:


> The more I think about it…. Morton would have played once every three or four games. Would you rather have him not be done for the Series? Of course. The offense has to win this. They aren’t gonna win three more games 3-2 or 4-1.  Although, I did post here saying they wouldn’t win the game 4 bullpen game against the Dodgers 3-2…. I said they were gonna have to score a ton. Turns out they won 9-2 and 3 runs would have been just fine so what the heck do I know.


Personally the starter doesn't mean much in today's game. Now if the Braves lost Smoltz, Maddux, Glavin, Avery.... it would've been a colossal loss in the 90s


----------



## ghadarits (Oct 27, 2021)

Whitefeather said:


> Hammering Hank would be proud. You disrespected him about the All Star game and now the world gets to watch 3 World Series games in Atlanta.
> 
> Take that Stacey Abraham and the rest of your woke movements.


I wish I could double like this!


----------



## HermanMerman (Oct 27, 2021)

treemanjohn said:


> Personally the starter doesn't mean much in today's game. Now if the Braves lost Smoltz, Maddux, Glavin, Avery.... it would've been a colossal loss in the 90s



You’re right. They need to go old school for the next couple of games…. If Fried and Anderson go six+ innings, they can get their ring fingers sized. Minter and Matzek are going to run out of gas at some point. Scoring runs is the way they will win this thing. Get on base, be patient when runners are in scoring position, and hit the pitch you are supposed to crush.

And it’s hard to send pitchers out there for two or three trips around the lineup now.  Now they strike out on a 2-2 curve ball and go to the dugout and watch their at bat on an iPad and sort out their next at bat. Back in the day, the only thing you could hang your hat on was walking from the on deck circle to the batters box and getting a quick talk from the guy that just struck out saying “he has a good curve.”


----------



## Shadow11 (Oct 27, 2021)

treemanjohn said:


> Personally the starter doesn't mean much in today's game. Now if the Braves lost Smoltz, Maddux, Glavin, Avery.... it would've been a colossal loss in the 90s


Back then, they were tough enough to go again on 3 or 4 days rest, though. Maybe we'll score 6 by the 4th, and can save fried's arm, just in case we need him sunday.


----------



## Shadow11 (Oct 27, 2021)

HermanMerman said:


> You’re right. They need to go old school for the next couple of games…. If Fried and Anderson go six+ innings, they can get their ring fingers sized. Minter and Matzek are going to run out of gas at some point. Scoring runs is the way they will win this thing. Get on base, be patient when runners are in scoring position, and hit the pitch you are supposed to crush.
> 
> And it’s hard to send pitchers out there for two or three trips around the lineup now.  Now they strike out on a 2-2 curve ball and go to the dugout and watch their at bat on an iPad and sort out their next at bat. Back in the day, the only thing you could hang your hat on was walking from the on deck circle to the batters box and getting a quick talk from the guy that just struck out saying “he has a good curve.”


You are right on. Crazy how things have changed since the 80s and 90s. A guy pitches 5 innings now days, and he needs 5 days of rest. Maybe we'll score early tonight and can save some of fried.


----------



## kingfish (Oct 27, 2021)

So would it be bad form to request that if the Braves should win, that Stacey Abrams and that slot machine gap between her two front teefeses presents the Braves the trophy ?  Asking for a friend of course.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 27, 2021)

kingfish said:


> So would it be bad form to request that if the Braves should win, that Stacey Abrams and that slot machine gap between her two front teefeses presents the Braves the trophy ?  Asking for a friend of course.


I would hope that the team wouldn't accept it from such a waste of American oxygen and wait for an actual  proud and true American to present the trophy


----------



## kingfish (Oct 27, 2021)

Here, here !!!


----------



## HermanMerman (Oct 27, 2021)

Altuve is using a different bat than he did last night. They already adjusted to fried burying pitches inside to him.


----------



## Duff (Oct 27, 2021)

kingfish said:


> So would it be bad form to request that if the Braves should win, that Stacey Abrams and that slot machine gap between her two front teefeses presents the Braves the trophy ?  Asking for a friend of course.



It would take the grounds crew till next season to get the turf straightened out if that heifer walked on the field


----------



## Throwback (Oct 27, 2021)

I’ll whip a mans butt over $900


----------



## Shadow11 (Oct 27, 2021)

2 hits that would have been outs if it weren't for the shift! 3 runs! Idiots!


----------



## Duff (Oct 27, 2021)

Ole Joe Buck is pulling for the cheaters. You can hear his voice change when the drum beaters get a hit


----------



## Throwback (Oct 27, 2021)

Fire fried


----------



## Throwback (Oct 27, 2021)

Duff said:


> Ole Joe Buck is pulling for the cheaters. You can hear his voice change when the drum beaters get a hit


Joe cuck


----------



## MainFrame9 (Oct 27, 2021)

Braves look like a little league team right now!


----------



## Shadow11 (Oct 27, 2021)

Would be 1-1 in the 3rd right now, if we wouldn't have been in the shift! When will they learn?


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Oct 27, 2021)

Shadow11 said:


> Would be 1-1 in the 3rd right now, if we wouldn't have been in the shift! When will they learn?


Analytics rule baseball now


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 27, 2021)

Duff said:


> Ole Joe Buck is pulling for the cheaters. You can hear his voice change when the drum beaters get a hit


I’ve never liked him. Or the guy that used to do the games with him


----------



## MainFrame9 (Oct 27, 2021)

Deerhunter12454 said:


> Analytics rule baseball now


That’s unfortunate too, just plain ol bad baseball last inning. Come on braves get it together.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Oct 27, 2021)

Deerhunter12454 said:


> Analytics rule baseball now


There's a reason for that.


----------



## Doboy Dawg (Oct 27, 2021)

Duff said:


> Ole Joe Buck is pulling for the cheaters. You can hear his voice change when the drum beaters get a hit



That’s why I’m watching the game with the volume on Zero.


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 27, 2021)

Good lord. It’s not going the braves way at all.


----------



## DannyW (Oct 28, 2021)

B


Shadow11 said:


> Would be 1-1 in the 3rd right now, if we wouldn't have been in the shift! When will they learn?



In another thread I said the Braves should go against the shift and take what the defense is giving them. Was called stupid. Seems to work though.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Oct 28, 2021)

Hope cheating Astros players or low down Houston fans do not cause problems. 

C'mon Braves, let's win 3 more games at home. 



Gateway Pundit: 

“The Chop Is Racist” – White Houston Fan Heckles Braves During World Series

October 28, 2021


Twitter: 

#Astros fan brought a giant “The Chop Is Racist” sign to the #WorldSeries


----------



## DannyW (Oct 28, 2021)

A great read on what's been called the greatest WS of all time - 1991.

Braves vs Twins - Worst to First


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 28, 2021)

Shadow11 said:


> 2 hits that would have been outs if it weren't for the shift! 3 runs! Idiots!


I didn't understand the shift there either. One dude won a batting title and you shift on him? You can't win a batting title and not be able to spray the ball to the opposite field.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 28, 2021)

This one turned out about like I expected. Time to regroup.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Oct 28, 2021)

MainFrame9 said:


> Braves look like a little league team right now!



Yeah they did.


----------



## HermanMerman (Oct 29, 2021)

Best thing that could happen is a rain out tonight. Give that pitching staff an extra day of rest.


----------



## DannyW (Oct 29, 2021)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> “The Chop Is Racist” – White Houston Fan Heckles Braves During World Series
> 
> #Astros fan brought a giant “The Chop Is Racist” sign to the #WorldSeries



The Principal Chief of the Eastern Band of the Cherokee Nation, Richard Sneed, spoke up yesterday and said he was not offended by the chop. He also said that he has heard from only a couple of Cherokee Indians that don't like it, and went on to say the chop was the least of their worries.

That's good enough for me.


----------



## HermanMerman (Oct 29, 2021)

DannyW said:


> The Principal Chief of the Eastern Band of the Cherokee Nation, Richard Sneed, spoke up yesterday and said he was not offended by the chop. He also said that he has heard from only a couple of Cherokee Indians that don't like it, and went on to say the chop was the least of their worries.
> 
> That's good enough for me.



I’m still unsure what is so offensive with the chop or the name “Braves.” If Braves is offensive, then the Chicago Blackhawks have to go. The Carolina and Miami Hurricanes have to go too, because some people have been killed and relocated because of them, so that’s offensive to some. The New York Yankees should change their name…. They burned my city to the ground one time and I’m still upset. The Seattle Seahawks should change their name as well… I was eating a bag of Cheetos at the beach once and a seahawk flew by and stole one right out of my hand. I have been offended by them ever since.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Oct 29, 2021)

I hope they figure out beforehand this time who is going to be the cutoff man and who is going to the plate on a hard hit to left field. That hurt my eyes 

Go Braves!


----------



## Throwback (Oct 29, 2021)

They’re already doing the racist chop


----------



## Whitefeather (Oct 29, 2021)

That pitcher’s wind up makes me nervous just watching it


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 29, 2021)

Duvall sucks!


----------



## Raylander (Oct 29, 2021)

Whitefeather said:


> That pitcher’s wind up makes me nervous just watching it



Dude has nice pony tail!


----------



## HermanMerman (Oct 29, 2021)

Can’t afford to come out of that with only one run. Duvall and Soler are swinging out of their shoes, no thoughts of going up the middle or to right field. It is gonna cost them.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 29, 2021)

Good grief joe buck loves to hear himself talk


----------



## Lukikus2 (Oct 29, 2021)

Nothing makes a batter more nervous than a pitcher that can't control a 95 mph pitch


----------



## Whitefeather (Oct 29, 2021)

6 men left on base in 3 innings


----------



## HermanMerman (Oct 29, 2021)

Geez Dansby… his job was to get on base right there so Anderson could bunt him over. Instead he pops out to the catcher on the first pitch. They are choking at the plate right now.


----------



## Raylander (Oct 29, 2021)

Anderson is stone cold. I wanna be like him when I grow up


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Oct 29, 2021)

Snitker is finally being Smart for once


----------



## Lukikus2 (Oct 29, 2021)

Nice catches tonight.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 29, 2021)

That’s probably the tying run that just got hit


----------



## Duff (Oct 29, 2021)

Luke Jackson will be on soon to break up this no hitter


----------



## HermanMerman (Oct 29, 2021)

My God what a catch. I love this game.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 29, 2021)

Lol how about that anti woke ad ?


----------



## Throwback (Oct 29, 2021)

Duff said:


> Luke Jackson will be on soon to break up this no hitter


I’ll go walk in the back yard and catch pneumonia


----------



## Duff (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## Duff (Oct 29, 2021)

If this is the best umpires mlb has, they are hurting for help as much as any business owner. Jeez


----------



## HermanMerman (Oct 29, 2021)

Duff said:


> If this is the best umpires mlb has, they are hurting for help as much as any business owner. Jeez



He just called the exact same pitch a ball and a strike on consecutive pitches. I’m not sure what else Riley is supposed to do there.


----------



## NickDeer (Oct 29, 2021)

What is Dansby doing tonight?


----------



## Duff (Oct 29, 2021)

Idk. I can’t take many more of these games ?


----------



## Raylander (Oct 29, 2021)

Chop chop


----------



## bilgerat (Oct 29, 2021)

436 feet’s!!!! 
2-zip BRAVES


----------



## antharper (Oct 29, 2021)

Great game ! Now let’s see which Smith we get in the 9th


----------



## antharper (Oct 29, 2021)

Here we go ?


----------



## Duff (Oct 29, 2021)

Yes!


----------



## Throwback (Oct 29, 2021)

Braves win game 3!!


----------



## antharper (Oct 29, 2021)

Heck of a game !


----------



## antharper (Oct 29, 2021)

Now Go Dawgs !


----------



## basstrkr (Oct 30, 2021)

HermanMerman said:


> He just called the exact same pitch a ball and a strike on consecutive pitches. I’m not sure what else Riley is supposed to do there.



Well at least he got one of'em right.


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Oct 30, 2021)

awesome pitching tonight!
go braves!!!!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Oct 30, 2021)

Cool big win for the Braves. 




> World Series - Game 3, ATL leads series 2-1


----------



## Lukikus2 (Oct 30, 2021)

I fell asleep. Woot! Chop Chop


----------



## Whitefeather (Oct 30, 2021)

I made it to the 7th inning before I fell asleep. They sure were playing with fire last night. Just win the last game of the series is all I want


----------



## elfiii (Oct 30, 2021)

Oh ye of little faith! That was a solid game featuring a pitcher’s duel. A World Series shutout is something to talk about!


----------



## Duff (Oct 30, 2021)

If they could find a way, any way, to steal this one tonight. Woo wee, we’d be sittin pretty


----------



## treemanjohn (Oct 30, 2021)

elfiii said:


> Oh ye of little faith! That was a solid game featuring a pitcher’s duel. A World Series shutout is something to talk about!


Agreed. Ol twinkletoes Garcia was dealing. He might have been unhittable if it was warmer. Jethro Tull was a rock. It was a God game


----------



## elfiii (Oct 30, 2021)

treemanjohn said:


> Agreed. Ol twinkletoes Garcia was dealing. He might have been unhittable if it was warmer. Jethro Tull was a rock. It was a God game



I bet tonight will be a home run derby.?


----------



## fishfryer (Oct 30, 2021)

elfiii said:


> I bet tonight will be a home run derby.?


Let’s hope so! Another big win by Braves may break their spirit. Where is the next game?


----------



## elfiii (Oct 30, 2021)

fishfryer said:


> Let’s hope so! Another big win by Braves may break their spirit. Where is the next game?



Two more here and then back to Houston for the last two if needed. It would be great for the Braves to sweep all 3 here but I don’t believe the Astros are going to lie down and roll over for us.


----------



## fishfryer (Oct 30, 2021)

elfiii said:


> Two more here and then back to Houston for the last two if needed. It would be great for the Braves to sweep all 3 here but I don’t believe the Astros are going to lie down and roll over for us.


Two wins here may be our best shot. Home field advantage seems to be very real to me.


----------



## treemanjohn (Oct 30, 2021)

elfiii said:


> I bet tonight will be a home run derby.?


That would be a lot of fun.  I'm still sticking with Bravos in 6


----------



## elfiii (Oct 30, 2021)

treemanjohn said:


> That would be a lot of fun.  I'm still sticking with Bravos in 6



Hope so!?


----------



## SinclairDAWG71 (Oct 30, 2021)

Go Braves!!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Oct 30, 2021)

Great fielding last night to get the shutout. Amazing catches. 

So who gets the win? Anderson? Think that's his name, the 23 year old. Two strike outs and pulled?


----------



## saltysenior (Oct 30, 2021)

where is the red,white and blue bunting traditionally displayed at the ballpark during World Series games ???? I always believed Georgia was a patriot state??


----------



## tucker80 (Oct 30, 2021)

saltysenior said:


> where is the red,white and blue bunting traditionally displayed at the ballpark during World Series games ???? I always believed Georgia was a patriot state??



They have it up.


----------



## saltysenior (Oct 30, 2021)

tucker80 said:


> They have it up.


where??? i've looked 2 nites for it.....


----------



## tucker80 (Oct 30, 2021)

On the rails just above the field level seats.  You can see it best down the first and third  base lines. But they have it around the park too.


----------



## Duff (Oct 30, 2021)

Man, not much happenin for the Braves so far. At least DJT was doing the tomahawk chop
Let’s go bravos!


----------



## Duff (Oct 30, 2021)

And once again, these umpires suck


----------



## tucker80 (Oct 30, 2021)

Thank you Riley!
These boys are making me nervous!


----------



## hayseed_theology (Oct 30, 2021)

Dansby tied it up!


----------



## hayseed_theology (Oct 30, 2021)

Soler for the lead!  Back-to-back homers!


----------



## tucker80 (Oct 30, 2021)

Looking better!


----------



## antharper (Oct 30, 2021)

tucker80 said:


> Looking better!


A whole lot better !


----------



## antharper (Oct 30, 2021)

hayseed_theology said:


> Soler for the lead!  Back-to-back homers!


Need about 2 more


----------



## Throwback (Oct 30, 2021)

Luke Jackson ?


----------



## TinKnocker (Oct 30, 2021)

Bats came alive at the right time!!!


----------



## Theturtle (Oct 30, 2021)

So I have a dumb question I don’t really like baseball but have been keeping up with the wins just because why so they play seven games to decide the Winner instead of you know just one


----------



## tucker80 (Oct 30, 2021)

It wouldn't be a "series" if only one.


----------



## DannyW (Oct 30, 2021)

OMG…here comes the fresh prince.


----------



## tucker80 (Oct 30, 2021)

1 down


----------



## tucker80 (Oct 30, 2021)

2 down baby!


----------



## Raylander (Oct 30, 2021)

Wooooo!


----------



## tucker80 (Oct 30, 2021)

Man that was an exciting 2 innings!


----------



## antharper (Oct 30, 2021)

Go Braves ! 1 more


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Oct 31, 2021)

Wohoo. Go Braves!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 31, 2021)

Go Braves!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Oct 31, 2021)

Cool win for the Braves, let's get one more.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Oct 31, 2021)

Lukikus2 said:


> Great fielding last night to get the shutout. Amazing catches.
> 
> So who gets the win? Anderson? Think that's his name, the 23 year old. Two strike outs and pulled?



Anderson got the win & Smith got the save as seen at the forum link to the box score details below. 

https://forum.gon.com/threads/braves-2021-season-thread.991336/page-59#post-13088111


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Oct 31, 2021)

DannyW said:


> The Principal Chief of the Eastern Band of the Cherokee Nation, Richard Sneed, spoke up yesterday and said he was not offended by the chop. He also said that he has heard from only a couple of Cherokee Indians that don't like it, and went on to say the chop was the least of their worries.
> 
> That's good enough for me.



Looks like "The Chop" continues being popular among the Braves audience & fans.



Gateway Pundit:

*President Trump Cheers On Atlanta Braves With “Tomahawk Chop” At World Series Game 4*

October 30, 2021


----------



## huntersluck (Oct 31, 2021)

One more


----------



## baddave (Oct 31, 2021)

they were looking good last nite especially her


----------



## Baroque Brass (Oct 31, 2021)

baddave said:


> they were looking good last nite especially her


Has she ever had a bad day??


----------



## treemanjohn (Oct 31, 2021)

Theturtle said:


> So I have a dumb question I don’t really like baseball but have been keeping up with the wins just because why so they play seven games to decide the Winner instead of you know just one


Baseball is a game based on fairness, parity, and respect for the game. Too many teams are neck and neck, so one game wouldn't cut it. Also it's very very rare that the best team in the league wins it all


----------



## Wire Nut (Oct 31, 2021)

DannyW said:


> The Principal Chief of the Eastern Band of the Cherokee Nation, Richard Sneed, spoke up yesterday and said he was not offended by the chop. He also said that he has heard from only a couple of Cherokee Indians that don't like it, and went on to say the chop was the least of their worries.
> 
> That's good enough for me.


I’m a registered member of the western band of Cherokee and it doesn’t bother me at all. I don’t see one person doing the chop doing it in a degrading manner. The people worried about the chop being racist are, I’m assuming, not Cherokee.


----------



## Wire Nut (Oct 31, 2021)

I almost forgot, GO BRAVES!!!!


----------



## DannyW (Oct 31, 2021)

Wire Nut said:


> I’m a registered member of the western band of Cherokee and it doesn’t bother me at all. I don’t see one person doing the chop doing it in a degrading manner. The people worried about the chop being racist are, I’m assuming, not Cherokee.



I have some Cherokee linage myself...my great-great-great-great grandfather was Principle Chief of the Eastern Cherokee nation in the late 1700's. His Cherokee name was 'Young Tassel'. 

Even though I am less than 5% Cherokee, when I'm asked to name my race on document and forms, I still check the "native american" block.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 31, 2021)

treemanjohn said:


> Baseball is a game based on fairness, parity, and respect for the game. Too many teams are neck and neck, so one game wouldn't cut it. Also it's very very rare that the best team in the league wins it all


I feel like it's the opposite. Seven games helps decide who's better than one game does. Anyone can win one game. I think that the better teams usually win. I just think that most people believe that the best team on paper should win. Who's playing the best ball out of seven games is as fair as any series in any sport. Braves are hot. Probably be hotter had they had Soroka, Morton, and Acuna. I only say that because someone is going to bring up other teams losing players.


----------



## DannyW (Oct 31, 2021)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Probably be hotter had they had Soroka, Morton, and Acuna. I only say that because someone is going to bring up other teams losing players.



You left out Ozuna...but I would be the first to say both Rosario and Soler are better, more rounded players than the one dimensional Ozuna. He would never made that catch in left field last night.

Both Atlanta and the Houston Texans are having to take one from the MLB and NFL players association.


----------



## Whitefeather (Oct 31, 2021)




----------



## Throwback (Oct 31, 2021)

ATL gonna be rocking tonight. I hope they can pull it off at home.


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 31, 2021)

Wow. Snitker is starting a kid that hasn’t pitched since June. That takes some kahunas. He looked good in the first inning


----------



## treemanjohn (Oct 31, 2021)

That was a stroke


----------



## treemanjohn (Oct 31, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> Wow. Snitker is starting a kid that hasn’t pitched since June. That takes some kahunas. He looked good in the first inning


Davidson has really good stuff


----------



## pjciii (Oct 31, 2021)

Grand slam!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Oct 31, 2021)

Watching. Chop Chop. Turned the lights off. Dun with trick or treaters. I'd rather be at a super spreader event.


----------



## fishfryer (Oct 31, 2021)

Duvall hits grandslam. Team erupts as well as Brave fans.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 31, 2021)

Grand slam! 4-0 Braves


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 31, 2021)

fishfryer said:


> Duvall hits grandslam. Team erupts as well as Brave fans.


Yesssssss!!!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Oct 31, 2021)

pjciii said:


> Grand slam!



Dang!


----------



## pjciii (Oct 31, 2021)

Lukikus2 said:


> Dang!



Braves might just make the commissioner hand that trophy.


----------



## Fan Number 17 (Oct 31, 2021)

Duvall!!!!!!
As good a start as you can hope for.


----------



## Duff (Oct 31, 2021)

Yes sir!!  Pour it on early Bravos!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 31, 2021)

4-2 top 2nd


----------



## Big7 (Oct 31, 2021)




----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Oct 31, 2021)

Fun good start for the Braves in the 1st, but unfortunately Astros respond with 2-runs of their own in the 2nd.  Let's hope Atlanta answers Houston with more run production in response.


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 31, 2021)

treemanjohn said:


> Davidson has really good stuff


Looked like nerves was getting to him in the second. Hopefully he settles down if he’s still pitching the 3rd inning


----------



## Whitefeather (Oct 31, 2021)

treemanjohn said:


> Davidson has really good stuff


Just throw strikes is all he needs to do.


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 31, 2021)

Whitefeather said:


> Just throw strikes is all he needs to do.


The error didn’t help. He hit ball 4 for an easy out and dansby muffed it


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 31, 2021)

4-4


----------



## MainFrame9 (Oct 31, 2021)

4-4, new game. Let’s go braves!


----------



## treemanjohn (Oct 31, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> 4-4


Well dang...


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 31, 2021)

Most I’ve watched a Braves game in many years. I used to watch every game, and get into it as bad as my college football. I suffered too much as a Braves fan and just gave up.


----------



## tucker80 (Oct 31, 2021)

Think the grand slam was like the bright light just before the bulb blows. 
Hope they settle down soon!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 31, 2021)

Home run! 5-4 good guys!


----------



## The Original Rooster (Oct 31, 2021)

WAY TO GO FREDDIE!


----------



## HuntinJake_23 (Oct 31, 2021)

Big7 said:


> One good thing tho.View attachment 1111733



I just threw up after seeing that smug gapped toof hussy… ??


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Oct 31, 2021)

Nice having Freddie join the Braves HR party to answer Astros recent scoring.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 31, 2021)

Fire snitker


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 31, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> Most I’ve watched a Braves game in many years. I used to watch every game, and get into it as bad as my college football. I suffered too much as a Braves fan and just gave up.


One of the NLCS games was the first I watched all season. I used to watch them back in the late 80’s when they lost a lot more than they won. I was a baseball nut back then.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 31, 2021)

7-5  Astros on top


----------



## Dutch (Oct 31, 2021)

Braves choking again!


----------



## RedHills (Oct 31, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> 7-5  Astros on top


Not anymore...dang

Old HS baseball coach referred to this kind of inning as a blip, a bloop, and a blast! We'll see


----------



## Duff (Oct 31, 2021)

Dang, no confidence in the Bravos


----------



## Throwback (Oct 31, 2021)




----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 31, 2021)

What a catch!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 31, 2021)

Alright, let’s go Braves! I want at least 3 runs this inning.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 31, 2021)

Yep! I’ve seen this movie too many times before.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 31, 2021)

8-5 Astros


----------



## Dutch (Oct 31, 2021)

Atlanta Braves a proud tradition of disappointing fans for decades.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 31, 2021)

*GO DAWGS! *


----------



## Dutch (Oct 31, 2021)

Choke Time! LOL


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 31, 2021)

He looks out to me!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 31, 2021)

Bull! He was out! Replay showed so.


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Oct 31, 2021)

Must not be any Tennessee fans at the game tonight after A call like that.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 31, 2021)

9-5 Astros

Da heck with this mess! Maybe they can pull it off.


----------



## Dutch (Oct 31, 2021)

Thats it. I am out. What a waste of time.


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Oct 31, 2021)

Comeback time for the home crowd.


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Nov 1, 2021)

Tough one after the grand slam 1st. 
chins up and let’s go win a championship in Texas. 
Go Braves!!


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 1, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> One of the NLCS games was the first I watched all season. I used to watch them back in the late 80’s when they lost a lot more than they won. I was a baseball nut back then.



That was me too.
I used to watch almost every night. Went to a lot of games. After they moved to Turner field I lost interest. I haven't been to a game since they played in ATL-FulCo Stadium.


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 1, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> That was me too.
> I used to watch almost every night. Went to a lot of games. After they moved to Turner field I lost interest. I haven't been to a game since they played in ATL-FulCo Stadium.


We used to get free tickets at Fulton county stadium. Behind home plate sometimes. There wasn’t more than 6,000 or so people at some of those games. I took my kids to 3-4 games at the Ted. I won’t be going to Cobb county to see them


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 1, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> We used to get free tickets at Fulton county stadium. Behind home plate sometimes. There wasn’t more than 6,000 or so people at some of those games. I took my kids to 3-4 games at the Ted. I won’t be going to Cobb county to see them



I got free tickets too.

On of my regulars at the bar was a high level executive at Delta.

I could get tickets to anything in Atlanta with a phone call to his assistant. 

The Delta Braves tickets were behind home plate.


----------



## DannyW (Nov 1, 2021)

Well, it took me all day but I finally got that bad taste washed out of my mouth from last night's game. But it feels like Big Mo has swung the other way again, and I hope the players have more confidence than I do.

I know, that's being a poor fan. But it's an Atlanta tradition for it's teams to blow an insurmountable lead. The 1996 WS, the 2020 NCLS, and 28-3. I could name more.

Freddie said it best..."It's going to be the narrative until we kill it."

So go kill it Braves.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Nov 1, 2021)

Could not watch after the 3rd inning. When do they resume in Texas? Tomorrow night?


----------



## HermanMerman (Nov 1, 2021)

Fried has the opportunity of a lifetime tomorrow. Go Tom Glavine style and bring it on home.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Nov 1, 2021)

HermanMerman said:


> Fried has the opportunity of a lifetime tomorrow. Go Tom Glavine style and bring it on home.


Fried has not looked sharp in his last 3 outings.


----------



## Whitefeather (Nov 1, 2021)

The winning team has not closed out a World Series at home since 2013. 

Go Braves. Just one more


----------



## elfiii (Nov 1, 2021)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Fried has not looked sharp in his last 3 outings.



The boy is wore slap out. I hope he can rise to the occasion.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 1, 2021)

DannyW said:


> But it feels like Big Mo has swung the other way again, and I hope the players have more confidence than I do.



Nah. That was the Lastros last great act of defiance. Braves bats come back from the dead tomorrow night.


----------



## Whitefeather (Nov 1, 2021)

They’ve won 3 games without any offensive contributions from Ozzie or Dansby. They are back to the DH. 

They got them right where they want them. 

Braves in 6


----------



## Whitefeather (Nov 1, 2021)

elfiii said:


> The boy is wore slap out. I hope he can rise to the occasion.


He didn’t get rocked the last start and didn’t look sharp either. If he can go 4 strong innings I think that plays in the Braves favor. 
All the pressure is on Houston


----------



## Para Bellum (Nov 1, 2021)

Whitefeather said:


> They’ve won 3 games without any offensive contributions from Ozzie or Dansby. They are back to the DH.
> 
> They got them right where they want them.
> 
> Braves in 6



No contributions from Albies is truth.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 1, 2021)

Para Bellum said:


> No contributions from Albies is truth.



Yep. He's slumping big time. Tomorrow would be a great time for him to break out of it.


----------



## treemanjohn (Nov 1, 2021)

HermanMerman said:


> Fried has the opportunity of a lifetime tomorrow. Go Tom Glavine style and bring it on home.


He's been looking like Fred Glavine


----------



## Lukikus2 (Nov 1, 2021)

Can't believe nobody has been beaned yet


----------



## HermanMerman (Nov 1, 2021)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Fried has not looked sharp in his last 3 outings.



That means he is due…. Or he can’t handle the biggest of moments. We will figure out which one it is tomorrow. Time to put up or shut up.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Nov 2, 2021)

Lukikus2 said:


> Could not watch after the 3rd inning. When do they resume in Texas? Tomorrow night?



Game 6 on Tues Nov 2 at 8:09 pm on Fox tv 

Game 7 on Wed Nov 3 at 8:09 pm on Fox tv 

On Braves web home page in the upper left corner let's you click thru their future games, or on ESPN's MLB live scoreboard or their World Series schedule, updates section,  below. 



https://www.mlb.com/braves 

Atlanta Braves 

or 

https://www.espn.com/mlb/scoreboard/_/date/20211102 

MLB Scoreboard 

or

https://www.espn.com/mlb/story/_/id...schedules-postseason-bracket-analysis-updates 

World Series 2021: Schedules, analysis and updates from the Atlanta Braves-Houston Astros Fall Classic

Oct 31, 2021

*Game 6:* Braves at Astros, Tuesday, Nov. 2, 8:09 p.m. ET (FOX)

*Game 7 (if necessary):* Braves at Astros, Wednesday, Nov. 3, 8:09 p.m. ET (FOX)


----------



## treemanjohn (Nov 2, 2021)

Lukikus2 said:


> Can't believe nobody has been beaned yet


Acuna is hurt. It's a new team now. There's no one else on the hit list


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 2, 2021)

Is this the first time the WS has been played in November?


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Nov 2, 2021)

In case anyone is interested in tonight's game watch party . . .



https://www.mlb.com/braves/fans/watch-party?partnerId=H29QK167G7G1-700

*Game 6 of the World Series, the Atlanta Braves are hosting a Watch Party inside of Truist Park*


WS Game 6: Tue., November 2









Twitter post below at 6:51 PM · Nov 1, 2021 . . .


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Nov 2, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> Is this the first time the WS has been played in November?


No, with the addition of wildcard games, there have been a few in November if I recall correctly.


----------



## Duff (Nov 2, 2021)

Man, it sure would have been nice to have Morton on the mound Sunday. Oh well. What are y’all thinking tonight? I don’t have a warm feeling, but that’s part of being a life long Braves fan. You get use to it


----------



## GTMODawg (Nov 2, 2021)

Duff said:


> Man, it sure would have been nice to have Morton on the mound Sunday. Oh well. What are y’all thinking tonight? I don’t have a warm feeling, but that’s part of being a life long Braves fan. You get use to it




Braves got this.  They win tonight with good pitching and the bats awaken.  Braves win....braves win....braves win!


----------



## treemanjohn (Nov 2, 2021)

I'm still sticking with Braves in 6 wrapping it tonight. I aint betting though


----------



## hawkeye123 (Nov 2, 2021)

Riley with a walk off homer! 5-4 Braves win! Even if they don't they have best post season pitcher this year, Anderson for game 7! He has been pitching better than Morton this post season


----------



## Big7 (Nov 2, 2021)

treemanjohn said:


> I'm still sticking with Braves in 6 wrapping it tonight. I aint betting though


I might bet against the Braves.
They would win for sure.

It would be nice for Atlanta- or Georgia for that matter, to have a championship.


----------



## Whitefeather (Nov 2, 2021)

If Fried can go 4-5 good strong innings then turn it over to the Night Shift…they win it. 

Go Braves!!! Chop Chop


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Nov 2, 2021)

Slumping Albies & Swanson at the bottom of batting order.


----------



## treemanjohn (Nov 2, 2021)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Slumping Albies & Swanson at the bottom of batting order.


Finally. Albies shouldn't have been batting in the 3 hole.


----------



## treemanjohn (Nov 2, 2021)

Joc is due to kick the saloon doors in


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Nov 2, 2021)

treemanjohn said:


> Finally. Albies shouldn't have been batting in the 3 hole.



Ozzie could break out of his slump at any time.  Nice having hotter bats moved up top in the batting order.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Nov 2, 2021)

My eyes are burning again 
jeez


----------



## Para Bellum (Nov 2, 2021)

He was out.


----------



## HermanMerman (Nov 2, 2021)

I can’t help but think Fried can’t handle the moment.


----------



## Deerhead (Nov 2, 2021)

HermanMerman said:


> I can’t help but think Fried can’t handle the moment.


He needs to be pulled now before it gets worse


----------



## Dustin Pate (Nov 2, 2021)

Para Bellum said:


> He was out.



Huge missed call and no challenge!


----------



## Deerhead (Nov 2, 2021)

Huge strike out


----------



## HermanMerman (Nov 2, 2021)

Deerhead said:


> He needs to be pulled now before it gets worse



Well he wiggled out of it… I’m gonna stop posting my opinion. I clearly don’t know what I’m talking about.


----------



## GTMODawg (Nov 2, 2021)

Freid is on the take.  Dude is signaling the pitch to someone.  Every fastball at least….from the second base camera camera angle you can see he is fluttering the glove…


----------



## treemanjohn (Nov 2, 2021)

Yall need to remember Glavine always had a rough start and settled in. Maybe Max is channeling him tonight.  Twinkle toes cutter is filthy


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Nov 2, 2021)

Nice job for Fried getting himself outta that jam in the 1st-inning.  Glad he seems to be ok after getting his ankle stepped on.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Nov 2, 2021)

Ozzie Albies gets 1st Braves hit of the game in the 3rd-inning after Fried just went 3-up & 3-down.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Nov 2, 2021)

Soler pounds 3-run HR for Braves to take the lead.


----------



## Para Bellum (Nov 2, 2021)

Boo Yah!


----------



## treemanjohn (Nov 2, 2021)

He hit that a ton!


----------



## Raylander (Nov 2, 2021)

Good night. I believe Soler hit that one clean outta the stadium!


----------



## Deerhead (Nov 2, 2021)

Out of the park!  WOW Solar is a man!


----------



## treemanjohn (Nov 2, 2021)

Anyone remember that Acuna guy?


----------



## RedHills (Nov 2, 2021)

Dang! Got all of it


----------



## Whitefeather (Nov 2, 2021)

BOOM goes the dynamite!!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Nov 2, 2021)

Did the HR really go over the railroad tracks like the tv announcers said or were they joking ???


----------



## Lukikus2 (Nov 2, 2021)

3 up. Bats winning. Elementary mistakes will fielding will lose it.


----------



## RedHills (Nov 2, 2021)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Soler pounds 3-run HR for Braves to take the lead.



Not your everyday homer!! Blast off!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Nov 2, 2021)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Did the HR really go over the railroad tracks like the tv announcers said or were they joking ???



Missed that lol


----------



## Whitefeather (Nov 2, 2021)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Did the HR really go over the railroad tracks like the tv announcers said or were they joking ???


It did. Cleared it by 10’


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 2, 2021)

The producer that showed the slow-motion mouthing of an obscenity, by Joc, should be fired.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Nov 2, 2021)

RedHills said:


> Not your everyday homer!! Blast off!



Whatta moon shot!


----------



## HermanMerman (Nov 2, 2021)

Gotta keep pouring it on. The astros are gonna score eventually


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Nov 2, 2021)

Whitefeather said:


> It did. Cleared it by 10’



Thanks.  Cool stuff.





> 3rd - Soler homered to left (446 feet), Albies scored and Rosario scored.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Nov 2, 2021)

Lukikus2 said:


> Missed that lol



I got lucky since I usually miss stuff, too.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 2, 2021)

That was an epic monster home run by Solero.


----------



## HermanMerman (Nov 2, 2021)

Altuve is standing so far off the plate…. He’s looking for something on the inside corner.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 2, 2021)

I wanted the Braves to win it at home, but can't be too choosy right now.  GO BRAVES!


----------



## Dutch (Nov 2, 2021)

What's the score?  I'm at work can't watch it.


----------



## Para Bellum (Nov 2, 2021)

Nice!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 2, 2021)

Dutch said:


> What's the score?  I'm at work can't watch it.


3-0 Good guys!


----------



## Para Bellum (Nov 2, 2021)

Dutch said:


> What's the score?  I'm at work can't watch it.



3-0 Bravos


----------



## elfiii (Nov 2, 2021)

Dutch said:


> What's the score?  I'm at work can't watch it.



3 zip Braves


----------



## elfiii (Nov 2, 2021)

Fried is on the money tonight.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 2, 2021)

elfiii said:


> 3 zip Braves


I was faster to post! I win!


----------



## Dutch (Nov 2, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> 3-0 Good guys!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Nov 2, 2021)

Nice having Fried back in good form with 40-pitches (28-strikes) in 4-innings with a chance to go the distance having an avg. of 10-pitches per inning.


----------



## 1982ace (Nov 2, 2021)

Fried to me actually doesn’t look sharp
He is still amped up and understandably so. But if he keeps getting double plays 
He is going deep into game


----------



## treemanjohn (Nov 2, 2021)

Paymaster said:


> The producer that showed the slow-motion mouthing of an obscenity, by Joc, should be fired.


Baseball players cuss a lot


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 2, 2021)

5-0 Braves!


----------



## treemanjohn (Nov 2, 2021)

Wowza. Swanson connected


----------



## MainFrame9 (Nov 2, 2021)

5-0 good guys! Let’s go braves!


----------



## Para Bellum (Nov 2, 2021)

Swanson again!!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Nov 2, 2021)

OMG, Swanson powers a 2-run HR! 





> 5th - Swanson homered to left (411 feet), Albies scored.


----------



## Whitefeather (Nov 2, 2021)

Bartender!!! Another shot of JACK


----------



## RedHills (Nov 2, 2021)

Boom...5-0!


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 2, 2021)

Yayyyyya!!!!


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 2, 2021)

treemanjohn said:


> Baseball players cuss a lot


I know that. But intentionally slow motion of him mouthing it is uncalled for.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 2, 2021)

6-0 Braves!


----------



## Para Bellum (Nov 2, 2021)

Yes!!!


----------



## treemanjohn (Nov 2, 2021)

Good ol Fredrick


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Nov 2, 2021)

Freddie's RBI double off the wall brings another run home!





> 5th - Freeman doubled to deep left center, Soler scored.


----------



## Whitefeather (Nov 2, 2021)

Just leave Fried in for 1 more and then pray the Night Shift takes care of everything else.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 2, 2021)

Braves on a roll now. Fried is almost lights out and the bats are scorching the ball. Houston’s got no answer.


----------



## Deerhead (Nov 2, 2021)

elfiii said:


> Braves on a roll now. Fried is almost lights out and the bats are scorching the ball. Houston’s got no answer.



Hope this continues.
Go Braves


----------



## stonecreek (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## GTMODawg (Nov 2, 2021)

Braves are gonna kill me.  Seriously….years of rooting for UGA, the Braves, Hawks and Falcons has me I’ll prepared to know how to act at the moment!  Go Bravos!


----------



## Deerhead (Nov 2, 2021)

1-2-3 and only 51 pitches


----------



## dirtnap (Nov 2, 2021)

52 pitches through 5 innings


----------



## elfiii (Nov 2, 2021)

Fried is smoking the Lastros.


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 2, 2021)

stonecreek said:


> View attachment 1113936




Pedro Cerrano


----------



## Raylander (Nov 2, 2021)

Fried is cooking. Leave him in! Getting cleated in the first ticked him off


----------



## treemanjohn (Nov 2, 2021)

It's a wrap folks. Braves are the 2021 World Series Champs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 2, 2021)

treemanjohn said:


> It's a wrap folks. Braves are the 2021 World Series Champs!!


Wise man once said "don't count your chickens before they hatch"


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 2, 2021)

treemanjohn said:


> It's a wrap folks. Braves are the 2021 World Series Champs!!


Way too many times I've put a Braves victory in the bag, only to have to take it back out for good.


----------



## Whitefeather (Nov 2, 2021)

IF the Braves win… every Bulldog fan should rejoice. The state of Georgia curse will be broken


----------



## Whitefeather (Nov 2, 2021)

treemanjohn said:


> It's a wrap folks. Braves are the 2021 World Series Champs!!


Why would you do that???

Come on man


----------



## treemanjohn (Nov 2, 2021)

Whitefeather said:


> Why would you do that???
> 
> Come on man


Just a fact. The Astros look whooped. They're playing on their heels


----------



## treemanjohn (Nov 2, 2021)

Whitefeather said:


> IF the Braves win… every Bulldog fan should rejoice. The state of Georgia curse will be broken


Braves WS Champs. Dawgs National Champs. I'm undecided on the Hawks


----------



## GTMODawg (Nov 2, 2021)

treemanjohn said:


> Braves WS Champs. Dawgs National Champs. I'm undecided on the Hawks



Hawks gonna be very good over the next 4-5 years…..


----------



## Whitefeather (Nov 2, 2021)

I agree but are you not familiar with the state of Georgia’s track record lately? 

Yes I’m superstitious


----------



## GTMODawg (Nov 2, 2021)

treemanjohn said:


> Just a fact. The Astros look whooped. They're playing on their heels



A puncher is at his most lethal when on his heels…


----------



## elfiii (Nov 2, 2021)

Fried is totally lights out tonight. This may be his best game ever.


----------



## Duff (Nov 2, 2021)

Raylander said:


> Fried is cooking. Leave him in! Getting cleated in the first ticked him off


this. Do not take him out!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Nov 2, 2021)

3 more to go. This ain't over.


----------



## treemanjohn (Nov 2, 2021)

Snit finally got his nose out of the clipboard. Fried is throwing 72 mph curves, 78 mph change ups, and 95 mph fastballs


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 2, 2021)

treemanjohn said:


> Braves WS Champs. Dawgs National Champs. I'm undecided on the Hawks


I'm convinced aliens would be next!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 2, 2021)

Great try by Swanson


----------



## treemanjohn (Nov 2, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> I'm convinced aliens would be next!


The Dawgs still have to do their jobs... 

Fried is doing a good job pitching to contact. They're not getting a good bat on the ball


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 2, 2021)

Wow that was close great play by d'Arnauld


----------



## GTMODawg (Nov 2, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> Wow that was close great play by d'Arnauld



No joke.  That and the near out by Swanson is what the series is about!  It is entirely possible to give more than 100% over a short period of time.  Let’s Go Bravos!!!


----------



## Duff (Nov 2, 2021)

Why, why would you take out Fried?  Why? Why? Why?

Astros are jumping for joy right now


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 2, 2021)

Whitefeather said:


> IF the Braves win… every Bulldog fan should rejoice. The state of Georgia curse will be broken



It's actually a curse on me.

I was greedy in the 90's and got 3 Superbowl rings, one National Championship ring and 1 World Series ring. 

Ain't got nothing since.


----------



## treemanjohn (Nov 2, 2021)

Duff said:


> Why, why would you take out Fried?  Why? Why? Why?
> 
> Astros are jumping for joy right now


Snitkering


----------



## Whitefeather (Nov 2, 2021)

Isn’t it ironic that the most maligned part of this team for most of the season is now in control of winning it all. 

They’ve been pretty good lately


----------



## Whitefeather (Nov 2, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> It's actually a curse on me.
> 
> I was greedy in the 90's and got 3 Superbowl rings, one National Championship ring and 1 World Series ring.
> 
> Ain't got nothing since.


Can you move? Just until say the middle of February


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 2, 2021)

Braves want it bad!! 

HR Freeman


----------



## Whitefeather (Nov 2, 2021)

Freddie Freddie Freddie


----------



## dirtnap (Nov 2, 2021)

Got the chop going in Houston


----------



## elfiii (Nov 2, 2021)

Braves are putting on a baseball clinic now.


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 2, 2021)

Whitefeather said:


> Can you move? Just until say the middle of February



Braves fixin' to win this thing. The last braves WS win was in '95, same as the Last Cowboys' SB win.


----------



## Whitefeather (Nov 2, 2021)

I ain’t comfortable until the 27th out.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 2, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> Braves fixin' to win this thing. The last braves WS win was in '95, same as the Last Cowboys' SB win.



The Astros know it. You can see it in the look on their faces.


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 2, 2021)

Thank you President Trump you MBGA (made braves great again)


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## Duff (Nov 2, 2021)

6 more outs boys!!


----------



## Doboy Dawg (Nov 2, 2021)

Whitefeather said:


> I ain’t comfortable until the 27th out.


Especially when the Braves bullpen is pitching


----------



## Whitefeather (Nov 2, 2021)

They’ve been lights out lately. Maztek looked good


----------



## GTMODawg (Nov 2, 2021)

Good god almighty I’m starting to believe! Come on Bravos!  I’m too old for this…..Let’s go BRAVES!


----------



## dixiecutter (Nov 2, 2021)

Closer


----------



## treemanjohn (Nov 2, 2021)

Whitefeather said:


> They’ve been lights out lately. Maztek looked good


Matzek has great stuff. I would let him shut it down from here. He should be the closer next year. Getting over the yips ain't easy


----------



## GTMODawg (Nov 2, 2021)

Looks like I picked the wrong night to give up the scotch….LETS GO BRAVOS!


----------



## RedHills (Nov 2, 2021)

That Ump has really given a pass to about 3 Houston batters....season game they're gone to the Clubhouse


----------



## Duff (Nov 2, 2021)

This is going to happen folks!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 2, 2021)

I would go with Smith over Jackson!


----------



## Whitefeather (Nov 2, 2021)

GTMODawg said:


> Looks like I picked the wrong night to give up the scotch….LETS GO BRAVOS!


Home brewed muscadine wine here. Gonna pay for it tomorrow but I need something


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 2, 2021)

Oh my 3 more fellas!!


----------



## Whitefeather (Nov 2, 2021)

Matzek just plain out bad


----------



## elfiii (Nov 2, 2021)

GTMODawg said:


> Looks like I picked the wrong night to give up the scotch….LETS GO BRAVOS!





Whitefeather said:


> Home brewed muscadine wine here. Gonna pay for it tomorrow but I need something



Crown Reserve for me.


----------



## treemanjohn (Nov 2, 2021)

GTMODawg said:


> Looks like I picked the wrong night to give up the scotch….LETS GO BRAVOS!


Haha


----------



## treemanjohn (Nov 2, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> I would go with Smith over Jackson!


Heck no. They scurr me. Matzek


----------



## GTMODawg (Nov 2, 2021)

Whitefeather said:


> Home brewed muscadine wine here. Gonna pay for it tomorrow but I need something


LOL!  Nothing better when one is in need of a calming influence.  For medicinal purposes only of course…..
Reply


----------



## treemanjohn (Nov 2, 2021)

I don't drink but I sniff the same glue that browningslayer does


----------



## Duff (Nov 2, 2021)

Let’s go Smith!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Nov 2, 2021)

Let's go Braves!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 2, 2021)

treemanjohn said:


> I don't drink but I sniff the same glue that browningslayer does



????


----------



## treemanjohn (Nov 2, 2021)

Here we go boys


----------



## Whitefeather (Nov 2, 2021)

GTMODawg said:


> LOL!  Nothing better when one is in need of a calming influence.  For medicinal purposes only of course…..
> Reply


Of course. Helps with coughing spells too


----------



## treemanjohn (Nov 2, 2021)

Is the crowd screaming let's go braves?


----------



## treemanjohn (Nov 2, 2021)

Listen to the chop


----------



## Whitefeather (Nov 2, 2021)

1 more.


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 2, 2021)

We did it!!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Nov 2, 2021)

Chop Chop
Great Series.
Congrats!


----------



## Doboy Dawg (Nov 2, 2021)

Braves Win!


----------



## Whitefeather (Nov 2, 2021)

Holy CRAP


----------



## Raylander (Nov 2, 2021)

Wooooooooo


----------



## Whitefeather (Nov 2, 2021)

Alright Bulldogs. The curse is broken. 

Get some of that!!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 2, 2021)

Well done Bravos. Well done.


----------



## TinKnocker (Nov 2, 2021)

25 years later I’m old enough to appreciate it this time. #ChopOn #ForTheA


----------



## GTMODawg (Nov 2, 2021)

Good god almighty the Atlanta Braves just won the World Series!!!!!  Look at the World Series penants falling out of the sky!  I’d given up last night and you had too…. The Braves were gone and out of it.  I just broke my chair….it was a small metal chair with about a one inch cushion.  Braves on top…..


----------



## elfiii (Nov 2, 2021)

Will AA resign Freeman?


----------



## Duff (Nov 2, 2021)

Wow!!!!


----------



## basstrkr (Nov 2, 2021)

No chop flop tonight   BRAVES  WIN!!


----------



## Duff (Nov 2, 2021)

elfiii said:


> Will AA resign Freeman?



He better!!!


----------



## Whitefeather (Nov 2, 2021)

How did this team win the World Series? They weren’t above .500 until August the 6th. 

Holy Cow. There is a Baseball God


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 2, 2021)

Wow!


----------



## Raylander (Nov 2, 2021)

elfiii said:


> Will AA resign Freeman?



Yes. Freddie ain’t going anywhere


----------



## Whitefeather (Nov 2, 2021)

Flopped a championship in Atlanta


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Nov 2, 2021)

Cool win capped off by Freddie's smoking solo HR for the last run. Way to go Braves! 





> 7th - Freeman homered to center (416 feet).


----------



## hayseed_theology (Nov 2, 2021)

Awesome!


----------



## TJay (Nov 2, 2021)

Awesome win!


----------



## Duff (Nov 2, 2021)

Lol. Braves fans are booing the commissioner!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 2, 2021)

How 'bout them Braves! 

Alright, Dawgs! Now it's your turn to win another championship for Georgia!


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Nov 2, 2021)

WooHoo!!!!!
Go 2021 World Champion Atlanta Braves!!!!!!!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Nov 2, 2021)

Unbelievable!!


----------



## RedHills (Nov 2, 2021)

Congrats Braves! World Champions..great Series.


----------



## treemanjohn (Nov 3, 2021)

elfiii said:


> Will AA resign Freeman?


Hmm lotsamillion dollar question. There's been too much silence throughout the season


----------



## antharper (Nov 3, 2021)

Dutch said:


> Choke Time! LOL
> View attachment 1113479


Choke that ! ?


----------



## dixiecutter (Nov 3, 2021)

Legendary. This isn't a store-bought team.


----------



## Dutch (Nov 3, 2021)

antharper said:


> Choke that ! ?


I stand corrected. Comes from many years of disappointment.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Nov 3, 2021)

Snitker for MVP Coach of the Year!

AA for MVP GM of the Year!


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Nov 3, 2021)

What a second half. They were able to take their mind off of the Acuna show, and focus on the team……Look where it got them. After years of heartache it sure feels good. Now….Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Nov 3, 2021)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Snitker for MVP Coach of the Year!
> 
> AA for MVP GM of the Year!


I wasn’t rooting for Snit for a while…..especially during all the times he continued to let Luke Jackson come in and blow it…..guess it goes to show he knows more than I do. Go ahead and give him the COTY

Anyone taking bets on how long before AA ends up in NY or LA???


----------



## elfiii (Nov 3, 2021)

REDMOND1858 said:


> Anyone taking bets on how long before AA ends up in NY or LA???



Hmmmmm........


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 3, 2021)

antharper said:


> Choke that ! ?


Fairweather hahaha!!!! Hasn't been in a braves thread  all yr, shows up with choke talk ???. The boys and the real fans stayed positive!


----------



## mark-7mag (Nov 3, 2021)

The job that Snitker did managing this year and especially this postseason was the best I’ve ever seen.


----------



## Whitefeather (Nov 3, 2021)

mark-7mag said:


> The job that Snitker did managing this year and especially this postseason s the best I’ve ever seen.


I agree best managerial job in baseball history. Go look at the other thread and see how many people wanted him fired. It’s funny reading back now.


----------



## mark-7mag (Nov 3, 2021)

Whitefeather said:


> I agree best managerial job in baseball history. Go look at the other thread and see how many people wanted him fired. It’s funny reading back now.


He managed circles around Craig Councell, Dave Roberts and Dusty Baker in the postseason


----------



## elfiii (Nov 3, 2021)

mark-7mag said:


> He managed circles around Craig Councell, Dave Roberts and Dusty Baker in the postseason



Hat tip to AA for getting the right people at the last moment. Everybody thought they were zeroes. AA knew they were heroes.

I take back all the bad things I've said about him.


----------



## Duff (Nov 3, 2021)

elfiii said:


> Hat tip to AA for getting the right people at the last moment. Everybody thought they were zeroes. AA knew they were heroes.
> 
> I take back all the bad things I've said about him.



I will also, if he resigns Freddie!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 3, 2021)

Duff said:


> I will also, if he resigns Freddie!



He better!


----------



## DannyW (Nov 3, 2021)

Random thoughts after reading responses to this thread...


Woo-hoo!
Fried pitched the game of his life.
Did Soler's HR literally leave the park, or was I just seeing things?
Freddie's HR was a perfect exclamation point on this season.
I don't see any way Freddie is not in a Braves uniform next year.
AA will be the MLB Executive of the Year.
Snitker won't win Manager of the Year, but should.
Wonder if the team will give Ozuna a WS ring?
Hopefully, they killed the narrative once and for all.
Great season, looking forward to next April when all the pundits will be predicting the Braves finish 3rd in the NL East!!!


----------



## killerv (Nov 3, 2021)

DannyW said:


> Random thoughts after reading responses to this thread...
> 
> 
> Woo-hoo!
> ...



I read an article about the ball leaving the park. Some guys were on an apartment balcony and saw the ball laying just inside the parks fence. No one noticed it but them. Said it took them about 10 minutes to get down there and explained the situation to security. Security wouldnt let them in, finally security let their guard down and one of the guys jumped the fence to grab it. Says he is gonna possibly burn it. Huge astros fan.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Nov 3, 2021)

REDMOND1858 said:


> I wasn’t rooting for Snit for a while…..especially during all the times he continued to let Luke Jackson come in and blow it…..guess it goes to show he knows more than I do. Go ahead and give him the COTY
> 
> Anyone taking bets on how long before AA ends up in NY or LA???



Nice having a coach or manager that the players respond to positively & play well for as he does a fine job supporting them & having their back.


----------



## DannyW (Nov 3, 2021)

Two other items that I left out...

It's unbelievable that Fried did not break his ankle on that 1st base play in the 1st inning. A full grown man, running as hard as he possible can, steps on the outstretched ankle extended at roughly a 25-30 degree angle, and it doesn't break? Really a miracle.

And the runner, Brantley, was actually out but no one caught it until an announcer, I believe it was Smotlz, caught it a pitch later. Brantley stepped on Fried's ankle and his next step went pass the bag, while Fried's momentum carried across the bag while he held the ball. 

Everyone's concern, rightly, was on Fried but it's amazing nobody picked up on that during an extended delay before the next pitch. Luckily it ended up not hurting the Braves.


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Nov 3, 2021)

Danny,

What was a blessing is the player who stepped on Fried's ankle had rubber cleats on. If he had metal cleats on, his night would have been over.  Fried and the night crew did good. Our bats showed up and did and amazing job.  The homer Soler hit still has not landed.


----------



## o2bfishin (Nov 3, 2021)

[/QUOTE]
The homer Soler hit still has not landed.[/QUOTE]

It's hurtling through the soler system


----------



## DannyW (Nov 3, 2021)

DannyW said:


> And the runner, Brantley, was actually out but no one caught it until an announcer, I believe it was Smotlz, caught it a pitch later. Brantley stepped on Fried's ankle and his next step went pass the bag, while Fried's momentum carried across the bag while he held the ball.



Okay...I just read a rules official's explanation. It's one of those obscure quirky MLB rules.

Once the baserunner passes the base and misses touching it, he - not the base - must be tagged. And of course Fried was not thinking about anything but his ankle, even if he was aware of the rule.

Totally illogical rule...


----------



## DannyW (Nov 3, 2021)

killerv said:


> I read an article about the ball leaving the park. Some guys were on an apartment balcony and saw the ball laying just inside the parks fence. No one noticed it but them. Said it took them about 10 minutes to get down there and explained the situation to security. Security wouldnt let them in, finally security let their guard down and one of the guys jumped the fence to grab it. Says he is gonna possibly burn it. Huge astros fan.



I read a slightly different version. The ball left the stadium, went across the train tracks, went across a street and hit an awning on a building. From there it rolled off the awning into a fenced, secured lot - not the stadium fence.

Either way, it was a dramatic HR. And he will not burn it, he is going to cash in on either the Braves or Soler! He mentioned $1,000,000 but suspect he will wind up getting $10,000 - $25,000 for it - and a team signed ball.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 3, 2021)

DannyW said:


> Either way, it was a dramatic HR. And he will not burn it, he is going to cash in on either the Braves or Soler! He mentioned $1,000,000 but suspect he will wind up getting $10,000 - $25,000 for it - and a team signed ball.



MLB may get all authoritaw and take it from him and charge him with criminal trespass. Sometimes it's best not to mash the fool button and just keep your trap shut.


----------



## BassRaider (Nov 3, 2021)

Hooray for the Braves! Now I can get back to my regular bedtime.


----------



## killerv (Nov 3, 2021)

DannyW said:


> I read a slightly different version. The ball left the stadium, went across the train tracks, went across a street and hit an awning on a building. From there it rolled off the awning into a fenced, secured lot - not the stadium fence.
> 
> Either way, it was a dramatic HR. And he will not burn it, he is going to cash in on either the Braves or Soler! He mentioned $1,000,000 but suspect he will wind up getting $10,000 - $25,000 for it - and a team signed ball.



I left out the awning part, thought it was stadium fence, you are right. I doubt he would burn it either.


----------



## treemanjohn (Nov 3, 2021)

DannyW said:


> Okay...I just read a rules official's explanation. It's one of those obscure quirky MLB rules.
> 
> Once the baserunner passes the base and misses touching it, he - not the base - must be tagged. And of course Fried was not thinking about anything but his ankle, even if he was aware of the rule.
> 
> Totally illogical rule...


It's a very logical rule. Once the runner crosses a base the runner has the ability to return or advance. Whether or not he stepped on the base was not being questioned.


----------



## treemanjohn (Nov 3, 2021)

elfiii said:


> MLB may get all authoritaw and take it from him and charge him with criminal trespass. Sometimes it's best not to mash the fool button and just keep your trap shut.


Yep I fount it in the street. I believe all balls in the WS are stamped and numbered for historical purposes


----------



## DannyW (Nov 3, 2021)

treemanjohn said:


> Yep I fount it in the street. I believe all balls in the WS are stamped and numbered for historical purposes



You are correct...Freddie showed his last out ball and told Buster Olney in an on-field interview it was an "authenticated" ball.


----------



## DannyW (Nov 3, 2021)

treemanjohn said:


> It's a very logical rule. Once the runner crosses a base the runner has the ability to return or advance. Whether or not he stepped on the base was not being questioned.



Not to me. The basic assumption of the first base play is that it favors whoever touches the base first.


----------



## treemanjohn (Nov 3, 2021)

DannyW said:


> Not to me. The basic assumption of the first base play is that it favors whoever touches the base first.


So if you step over first and run to second right in front of an umpire what happens?


----------



## elfiii (Nov 3, 2021)

treemanjohn said:


> So if you step over first and run to second right in front of an umpire what happens?



If you didn't step on the bag at first the rule should be the defensive player stepping on the bag with the ball in hand constitutes the typical force out at first. As applied to 2nd, 3rd and home I believe the rule says if the runner misses tagging the base and doesn't come back and tag the base you still have to tag the runner out.


----------



## Duff (Nov 3, 2021)

DannyW said:


> Two other items that I left out...
> 
> It's unbelievable that Fried did not break his ankle on that 1st base play in the 1st inning. A full grown man, running as hard as he possible can, steps on the outstretched ankle extended at roughly a 25-30 degree angle, and it doesn't break? Really a miracle.
> 
> ...



This, bigly. 

Morton had a harmless looking comebacker break his leg. Fried’s looked like it should have snapped his leg. Go figure. So glad it worked out like it did. Fried was in a mission last night. He was HUGE! That 1st inning could have been a repeat of his last start


----------



## Duff (Nov 3, 2021)

I still can’t believe the Braves won the World Series!!


----------



## DannyW (Nov 3, 2021)

Duff said:


> I still can’t believe the Braves won the World Series!!



Me too...I spent most of the day reading various articles on the win, and trying to process it.

Let's be honest...who on here would have thought this was possible at the All-Star break? Or even at the trade deadline?


----------



## Resica (Nov 3, 2021)

DannyW said:


> Me too...I spent most of the day reading various articles on the win, and trying to process it.
> 
> Let's be honest...who on here would have thought this was possible at the All-Star break? Or even at the trade deadline?


They did it Danny! I was wrong.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 3, 2021)

I definitely thought no team in the nl east had a shot to be playing after the DS


----------



## DannyW (Nov 5, 2021)

Looks like Joc Pederson's stay with the Braves, while memorable and productive, is going to be a short one. He has declined his end of a $10 million option to stay with the Braves. This means he thinks he can get at least $12 million in the FA market, and the Braves will never pay that for part time outfielder. 

Thanks Joc, for your time here.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Nov 5, 2021)

It’s a ZOO out there. Was helping out one of our stores down by the battery get prepped for the party…


Had to get out of dodge before the convoy arrived and ran into it headed north on I75:


Not sure why they are all sideways and upside down though.

Congrats to the Braves!


----------



## treemanjohn (Nov 5, 2021)

Geffellz18 said:


> It’s a ZOO out there. Was helping out one of our stores down by the battery get prepped for the party…
> View attachment 1114560
> 
> Had to get out of dodge before the convoy arrived and ran into it headed north on I75:
> ...


No wonder those busses are empty up top


----------

